# Getting NIE and bank account



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello
I wondered if there is a way of getting NIE and bank account before you buy a property?
How about if the property you are buying is a finca with no proper address?
I have two days free before my wife and kids arrive to make final decision which finca to buy and I wanted to get ahead and sort this out.
Is this possible at all ? Can I get virtual address somewhere? if I do not have any address in Spain?
cheers
Rob


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Bank account = money & passport. Most bank will use the branch address until you have one-
NIE = I just went & said I was buying a property & needed one urgently. No problem. It was afew years back though.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes we opened one we pond one with just our passports.. No problems but already had NIE Numbers. But we did have to try a few banks first and you have to pay a fairly large yearly fee as well. Until you have residency and pensions are paid into your bank then it's all free..more or less. Not so different to Uk. But I'm still a newbie but can tell you from me experience today. Needed a bank account to purchase goods and a car. Last week we got refused by all local banks..and decided to try again. And hey presto! Got it from the first bank we tried last week that refused us. So keep on trying I say&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Robors2 said:


> Hello
> I wondered if there is a way of getting NIE and bank account before you buy a property?
> How about if the property you are buying is a finca with no proper address?
> I have two days free before my wife and kids arrive to make final decision which finca to buy and I wanted to get ahead and sort this out.
> ...


To specifically answer your questions;

You don't need an NIE to get a bank account - your passport will suffice. However, you will need one for the house purchase.
Most people who live in the 'campo', need to have a postal box for mail. This can either be at the post office or at a private postal service.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for your great replies.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Made a trip to Tarragona city to try to open a bank account just to find out that Barclays bank is no more in Spain.
Could anybody help with English/polish speaking bank staff in Tarragona/ Tortosa area.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## jonoiv (Dec 16, 2015)

I opened a bank account with Sabadell last month before I got my NIE, just using my passport. 

I got my NIE after, but needed to show 5007 euros in the bank.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We opened ours with Sabadell with just passports never put a penny in on opening. Or showed any proof of income or savings. And have only just transferred some to them. we are very impressed so far. They are very helpful and obliging. And they speak several languages and information in most as well. And free money transfers abroad. So far so good.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

we have found that sabadell have staff that speak many different languages. not sure about polish though.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

smitty5668 said:


> we have found that sabadell have staff that speak many different languages. not sure about polish though.


If they speak Polish that would be extremely good bank, 
I should be able to communicate in English after living in Uk for 26 years, actually longer in Uk then Poland 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

They do English very well though. So hopefully that will be ok as well!


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Just to update and finalize the banking side, I went to Sabadell in Tortosa and opened an account with no problem. There was at least two people speaking English in the branch.
The account cost is 24 euro every three months and gives you loads, which I am happy with, the cost will come down to 15 euro as soon as I will supply them with NIE.
cheers
Rob


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Robors2 said:


> Just to update and finalize the banking side, I went to Sabadell in Tortosa and opened an account with no problem. There was at least two people speaking English in the branch.
> The account cost is 24 euro every three months and gives you loads, which I am happy with, the cost will come down to 15 euro as soon as I will supply them with NIE.
> cheers
> Rob


Aarghhhh! It shouldn't do!

It might come done once you are resident and can prove it but just having an NIE will not suffice - be warned and be careful!

Whilst they might say NIE, I suspect they really mean the green sheet/card proving that you have signed on the list of foreigners.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We have an NIE from when we were moving here before. Solicitors say it's still current. The bank have a copy and we have to pay 24euros per quarter as well. Until we're resident and if pensions are paid to them we get it free. So check out about the NIE costs? As different to how it was stated to us. So yes best check?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tammydog said:


> We have an NIE from when we were moving here before. Solicitors say it's still current. The bank have a copy and we have to pay 24euros per quarter as well. Until we're resident and if pensions are paid to them we get it free. So check out about the NIE costs? As different to how it was stated to us. So yes best check?


The NIE number will always be current. NIE certs issued to non-residents since early 2012 expire after 3 months though. You only need to get a new cert if you need it for something official.

It's 10.60€ for a NIE from an extranjería in Spain - unless you pay someone else to do it for you, in which case a fee of 100€ per person isn't unheard of - at least in my area 

It's also 10.60€ for an EU citizen when you register as a foreigner living in Spain & get your _Certificado de registro de residente comunitario. _If you don't already have a NIE they will issue one at that time. so if you live here you might just as well register asap & be done with it - that way you only pay one fee.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

ours is 12 years old but we only have copies. But we will have to get originals for tax purposes when residence. But yes we were told 100 euros. So thanks now we know we can do it for our selves.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tammydog said:


> ours is 12 years old but we only have copies. But we will have to get originals for tax purposes when residence. But yes we were told 100 euros. So thanks now we know we can do it for our selves.


Why do you think you need to 'get originals'?

All you do is to sign on the list of foreigners (proving income, health care etc.) and the new document/card will have your existing NIE on it.

This document is then an original and must bot be laminated or defaced in any way.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Because we do not have originals of anymore as we thought we would not be coming to Spain after fighting the court for 4 years to get our money back from the builder. We actually shredded everything. But our solicitor still had the copies which we can use except for tax reasons it seems.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry no finished it seems from what your saying we don't need to then?


----------

